# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  جداول رمضان ( للصائمين + للحائض + لربة المنزل) الرجاء الرجاء تثبيت الموضوع

## optmistic_lady

البرنامج اليومي للصائمين في رمضان
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=97&book=2016

البرنامج اليومي للحائض في رمضان
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=97&book=2015

 البرنامج اليومي لربة المنزل في رمضان
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=97&book=2014


لا تنسوني من دعواتكوم الله يفرج همي و يشفيني في القريب العاجل و يرزقني االدعوة المستجاب و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## eljrmonya

الله يفرج همج يارب

----------


## برقع ديوور

*يزاج الله خيير و الله يفرج همج يارب*

----------


## BAno0ota

مشكووووووووووووووووره 



الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## ساحرة العيون

الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## red door

مشكووووووووووووووووره 



الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## البروج

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## قهوة

االلهم استجب دعاء الاخت واجعل ما عملته في ميزان حسناتها يوم القيامة اللهم آمين

----------


## Om_ Sa3eed

الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجاب و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## دلووعة أبوها

يزاج الله خير 

الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## بنت الوطن

الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## العصيده

اللهم يا كاشف الهم ويامفرج الضيق ويا ميسر كل عسير اكشف همها وهم كل عبد يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## Rha

يزاك الله الف خير

----------


## لمسات..

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## optmistic_lady

للرفع و للنشر

----------


## *أم الريامي*

الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## aldeema

الله يجزاك الخير فعلا مفيد

----------


## ** النون **

مشكوره اختي ..

وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## قلب الدنيا

تسلمين اختي الغاليه .......
جزاك اللـــه خير 
في ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## لوليانو

الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب


يزاااج الله خير ع الموضوع المفيد ... 

ودااايما لج بصمه في مواااضيعج الحلوه والمفيده ..ماشاء الله عليج

----------


## امي زوان

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة الغالية
ويكون في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## P!nk Cat

> الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب



آمــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ن

----------


## optmistic_lady

up up

----------


## jameela200

بارك الله فيج

----------


## x REEM x

> [SIZE="5"][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
> 
> 
> لا تنسوني من دعواتكوم الله يفرج همي و يشفيني في القريب العاجل و يرزقني االدعوة المستجاب و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب


*اللهم آمين*

----------


## (جودي ابوت)

> *يزاج الله خيير و الله يفرج همج يارب*

----------


## لمياء دبي

*دعاء فك الكرب* 

*

لا اله الا الله الحليم الكريم لا اله الا الله العلى العظيم لا اله الا الله رب السماوات السبع ورب العرش العظيم* 

أحد السلف كان أقرع الرأس أبرص البدن أعمى العينين مشلول القدمين واليدين وكان 
يقول 

الحمد لله الذي عافاني مما ابتلى به كثيراً ممن خلق، وفضلني تفضيلاً 

فمر به رجل فقال له: 

مما عافاك؟ 

أعمى وأبرص وأقرع ومشلول فمما عافاك؟ 
فقال: 
ويحك يا رجل؛ 
جعل لي لساناً ذاكراً 
وقلباً شاكرا

وبدناً على البلاء صابراً 




اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمه 


أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك 


فلك الحمد و لك الشكـر.


قال تعالى: 

{وَمَن يَعْشُ عَن ذِكْرِ اْلرَّحْمَنِ نُقَيِّضْ لَهُ شَيْطَاناً فَهُوَ لًهُ قَرِينٌ}

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: 



عشرة تمنع عشرة 



سورة الفاتحة..... تمنع غضب الله 

سورة يس ...... تمنع عطش يوم القيامة 


سورة الواقعة ..... تمنع الفقر 

سورة الدخان ..... تمنع أهوال يوم القيامة 


سورة الملك ..... تمنع عذاب القبر 


سورة الكوثر ..... تمنع الخصومة 


سورة الكافرون ..... تمنع الكفر عند الموت 


سورة الإخلاص ..... تمنع النفاق 


سورة الفلق تمنع ..... الحسد 

سورة الناس ..... تمنع الوسواس 



لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 


لم يدعُ بها مسلم في شيء إلا قد استجاب الله له

وقبل هذا كله لازم يكون عندج يقين ونيه صادقه بان رب العالمين هو الواحد الاحد اللي يفرج الهموم ويجلي الغموم ويشفي الامراض والاسقام وانه كل شي يصير بوقته واكيد هذا كله بحكمه منه سبحانه وتعالى 
ولاتنسين ترددين هذا الدعاء"ياحي ياقيوم برحمتك استغيث اصلح لي شانه كله ولاتكلني لنفسي طرفة عين"

"وربي يشفيج ويزيل همج "

----------


## بسمة فجر

الله يفرج همج و يحقق لج كل دعواتج
تسلمين

----------


## براء

مشكوووره وما قصرتي .. في ميزان حسناتج يارب 

اللهم فرج همها واشفها وعافها وارزقها الدعوة المستجابة والحشوع بالصلاة 
والطمأنيننة وبر والديها وحسن الخاتمة ... يارب العالمين

----------


## moony44

ربي يفرج همج ويشفيج الغاليه

----------


## تواصل

ما شاء الله رووعة . يزاج الله خير. وفي ميزان حسناتج.

----------


## الغفليه

يعلج الجنه وغفران الذنووووووب 
ماقصرتي عل الموضوع فديتج يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## سمرفلسطين

جزاك الله خير

----------


## LDEHX

بارك الله فيك

----------


## dam3a

* نداااااء عاااجل*

ممكن اخت من الاخوات تنزل هنا الجداول لو ممكن؟؟لان رنامج الوورد مايفتح عندي جهاي فيه مشاكل 

والله يجزيها كل خير يارب 



الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## dam3a

*خواتي ابغي الجدول ضروووري وخاصة للحائض عشان استغل وقتي زيييييييييييييين

ياريت وحده تنسخه وتحطه فالمنتدى علطول لان جهازي مافيه برنامج الوورد ماقدر اشووف الجداول الا هني

الي تنسخه بدعيلها من كل قلبي 

ابانتظاااركن*

----------


## ساره الحبوبه

الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## برستيـج

> الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## بسوم البريكي

*بنحاول بقدر الامكان نسوي جدولج روووعه وماقصرتي عالنقل الطيب
يزاج اللهعنا كل خير*

----------


## optmistic_lady

البرنامج اليومي للمرأة الحائض في رمضان


تجلس المرأة - إذا رأت الحيض في رمضان - بائسة آسفة على ما عساه يفوتها من الفضل والخير. ولكننا نقول لكل امرأة تملكتها هذه الحالة.. لا تبتئسي.. ! 

لا تحزني .. فهذا شيء قد كتبه الله على بنات آدم، وهذا ما أخبر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم السيدة عائشة، يوم أصابها الحيض وهي في الحج: (دخل عليَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِسَرِفَ وأنا أبكي، فقال: (ما لك أنَفِسْتِ). قلت: نعم، قال: (هذا أمر كتبه الله على بنات آدم) رواه البخاري وغيره. 

لا تبتئسي.. ففي صحيح البخاري من حديث أبي موسى أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (إذا مرض العبد أو سافر كتب الله تعالى له من الأجر مثل ما كان يعمل صحيحا مقيما). والحيض مرض عارض يمنع صاحبته مما كانت تفعله وهي صحيحة، فإذا أتاها وكان لها رصيد من العبادة، وعادة من الطاعة لم يمنعها من مواصلتها إلا الحيض فإن لها من الأجر مثل ما كانت تعمل وهي صحيحة.

لا تبتئسي.. فلقد أعلن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه وهم في الجهاد أن من كان مشتاقا للجهاد صادق النية في ذلك، ولم يمنعه سوى العذر فإن له مثل أجر من خرج للجهاد دون فرق، فروى البخاري من حديث أنس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إن بالمدينة رجالا ما قطعتم واديا، ولا سلكتم طريقا إلا شركوكم في الأجر، حبسهم العذر( . 

ولكن هناك ما يجب أن ننبه إليه , أن الكثير من بنات حواء ما أن يصبن بالحيض في رمضان – أو غير رمضان – يغفلن كليا عن ذكر الله وعن استشعار روحانية هذا الشهر , وقد ينشغلن بالتلفاز أو غيره ظنًا منهن إنهن جائز لهن أن يضيعن أوقاتهن بعيدا عن روحانيات هذا الشهر مادمن حائضات , والنتيجة شعورهن بالفتور بعد الطهر من الحيض وقد تتقاعس الفتاة عن أداء بعض العبادات التي كانت تؤديها قبل أن تحيض .
ومن أجلكِ أخيتي ...
قمنا بإعداد برنامج المرأة الحائض في رمضان ...
وذلك لنحفظكِ من الوقوع في الفتور الذي قد يصيب الفتيات بعد الطهر من الحيض...
ولنحافظ على استمرار روحانية هذا الشهر في أيام حيضكِ ...
ولكي لا تخسري الأجر الكثير الذي قد تحصلين عليه وأنت حائض ...
ولنذكركِ إن هناك عبادات يمكنكِ القيام بها وأنت حائض ...
و هذا البرنامج بسيط وقصير , وآثرنا أن نجعله منفصل عن البرنامج اليومي لحياة المسلم وعن برنامج ربة المنزل حتى نسلط الضوء على تلك النقاط ونحقق تلك الأهداف السالفة الذكر ...
ملاحظة : يجب التأكيد إن هذا البرنامج لا يقيد المسلم بأوقات معينة لقراءة القرآن أو الذكر , فالذكر وقراءة القرآن عبادات مباحة في جميع الأوقات والأماكن . 


البرنامج المقترح بعد طلوع الفجر

إجابة المؤذن لصلاة الفجر .	" اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة آت محمدا الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثه مقاما محمودا الذي وعدته " . صححه الألباني رقم: 6423 في صحيح الجامع .
اغتنام هذا الوقت ما بين الأذان والإقامة في الدعاء وقراءة أذكار الصباح	قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الدعاء لا يرد بين الأذان والإقامة " رواه أحمد والترمذي وأبو داوود و صححه الألباني رقم: 3408 في صحيح الجامع .
إيقاظ أفراد الأسرة لأداء صلاة الفجر , مع احتساب الأجر والثواب .
الحرص على تشجيع الزوج والأولاد على أداء صلاة الفجر في المسجد جماعة , مع حثهم على التبكير إلى الصلاة , واحتساب الأجر والثواب من هذه النصائح.	قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ولو يعلمون ما في العتمة والصبح لأتوهما ولو حبوًا " متفق عليه , " بشر المشائين في الظلم إلى المساجد بالنور التام يوم القيامة " رواه الترمذي وابن ماجه و صححه الألباني رقم: 2823 في صحيح الجامع .
حث الرجال في الأسرة والصبيان على أداء سنة الفجر في المنزل إقتداءًا بسنة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم , مع احتساب الأجر والثواب .	قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صلى اثنتي عشرة ركعة في يوم وليلة بني له بهن بيت في الجنة " رواه مسلم .

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ركعتا الفجر خير من الدنيا وما فيها " رواه مسلم .

و قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " خير صلاة المرء في بيته إلا المكتوبة " متفق عليه .
تذكر استصحاب نية الخير طوال اليوم الرمضاني


البرنامج المقترح بعد الخروج من المسجد / مغادرة المصلى

- حث أفراد الأسرة على احتساب الأجر والثواب من خلال سعيهم لتوفير الرزق الحلال وفي طلب العلم .

- حث أفراد الأسرة جميعا على ذكر الله تعالى طوال اليوم.

- احتساب الأجر والثواب من هذه النصائح التي هدفها طاعة الله ورسوله .	قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "ما أكل أحد طعاما خيرا من أن يأكل من عمل يده وأن نبي الله داود عليه السلام كان يأكل من عمل يده " رواه البخاري . 

وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيها علما سهل الله له به طرقا إلى الجنة "رواه مسلم .

قال تعالى: (أَلاَ بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُِ) [الرعد:28[ .

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أحب الأعمال إلى الله أن تموت ولسانك رطب من ذكر الله " حسنه الألباني رقم: 165 في صحيح الجامع .
حث أفراد الأسرة على أداء صلاة الضحى ولو ركعتين قبل الخروج من المنزل .	قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يصبح على كل سلامى من أحدكم صدقة، فكل تسبيحة صدقة، وكل تحميده صدقة، وكل تهليلة صدقة، وكل تكبيرة صدقة، وأمر بالمعروف صدقة، ونهي عن المنكر صدقة، ويجزئ من ذلك ركعتان يركعهما من الضحى "رواه مسلم .
ذهابكِ أنتِ إلى العمل أو الجامعة أو المدرسة مع احتسابكِ الأجر والثواب .	قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "ما أكل أحد طعاما خيرا من أن يأكل من عمل يده وأن نبي الله داود عليه السلام كان يأكل من عمل يده "رواه البخاري .
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيها علما سهل الله له به طرقا إلى الجنة "رواه مسلم .
الانشغال بذكر الله تعالى طوال اليوم

قال تعالى: (أَلاَ بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُِ) [الرعد:28[ .

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " أحب الأعمال إلى الله أن تموت ولسانك رطب من ذكر الله " حسنه الألباني رقم: 165 في صحيح الجامع.


نماذج من الأذكار:
- سبحان الله وبحمده أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه.
كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يكثر من قول "سبحان الله وبحمده أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه" . قالت فقلت : يا رسول الله ! أراك تكثر من قول "سبحان الله وبحمده أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه ؟ " فقال "خبرني ربي أني سأرى علامة في أمتي . فإذا رأيتها أكثرت من قول : سبحان الله وبحمده أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه . فقد رأيتها . إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح . فتح مكة . ورأيت الناس يدخلون في دين الله أفواجا . فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره إنه كان توابا" رواه مسلم.

- استغفر الله العظيم من جميع الذنوب وأتوب إليه .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا أيها الناس توبوا إلى الله فإني أتوب في اليوم إليه مائة مرةً " رواه مسلم.

- سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ، ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن : سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم " رواه البخاري ومسلم .


- لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " دعوة ذي النون إذ دعا وهو في بطن الحوت لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فإنه لم يدع بها رجل مسلم في شيء قط إلا استجاب الله له " رواه الألباني رقم: 3505 في صحيح الترمذي .

- سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لأن أقول سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ،ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ،أحب إلى مما طلعت عليه الشمس " رواه مسلم , قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أحب الكلام إلى الله أربعٌ : سبحان الله، والحمد لله، ولا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر، لا يضرك بأيهنَّ بدأت " رواه مسلم .

- لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا عبد الله بن قيس ألا أدلك على كنز من كنوز الجنة ؟" فقلت: بلى يا رسول الله ، قال :" قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله " رواه البخاري ومسلم .

- سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة " رواه الألباني رقم: 1540 في صحيح الترغيب .

- اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد، اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد .
قال تعالى: (إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً) [الأحزاب:56[ .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صلى علي صلاة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا " رواه مسلم .
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تجعلوا بيوتكم قبورا ، و لا تجعلوا قبري عيدا ، و صلوا علي ، فإن صلاتكم تبلغني حيث كنتم " رواه الألباني رقم: 7226 في صحيح الجامع .






البرنامج المقترح بعد الظهر

إجابة المؤذن لصلاة الظهر , واغتنام هذا الوقت ما بين الأذان والإقامة في الدعاء .
حفظ أو تلاوة القرآن مع مراعاة لبس القفازات عند لمس كتاب الله
- يرجى مراجعة سؤال رقم 70403 في موقع الإسلام سؤال و جواب - 
http://www.islam-qa.com
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يقال لقارئ القرآن: اقرأ ورتل وارتق كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا، فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية تقرؤها " رواه أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي و صححه الألباني .
دخول المطبخ وإعداد الإفطار للصائمين واحتساب الأجر والثواب من هذا العمل العظيم .	فعن أنس رضي الله تعالى عنه قال : كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في السفر فمنا الصائم ومنا المفطر قال : فنزلنا منزلاً في يوم حار وأكثرنا ظلاً صاحب الكساء , ومنا من يتق الشمس بيده قال فسقط الصوّام وقام المفطرون فضربوا الأبنية فقام المفطرون وهذا هو الشاهد فقام المفطرون و ضربوا الأبنية و سقوا الركاب فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله و سلم : " ذهب المفطرون اليوم بالأجر " رواه البخاري ومسلم .
استغلال الساعات التي تقضينها في المطبخ في الغنيمة الباردة وهي :
- كثرة الذكر والتسبيح والاستغفار والدعاء .
- الاستماع إلى القرآن أو المحاضرات من خلال جهاز التسجيل في المطبخ .
- الاستماع لإذاعة القرآن الكريم. قال تعالى: (أَلاَ بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُِ) [الرعد:28[ .

أن أعرابياً قال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم: إن شرائع الإسلام قد كثرت علي فأنبئني بشيء أتشبث به , فقال : " لا يزال لسانك رطباً من ذكر الله " حديث صحيح صححه الألباني . 
حث الأبناء على أداء صلاة الظهر والسنن الراتبة لها ( إذا لم يكن لديهم فرصة لأدائها في المدرسة ) , مع احتساب أجر وثواب ترغيبهم في أداء السنن و تعليمهم المحافظة على أداء الفروض . 
النوم مع الاحتساب فيه.	قال معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه : " إني لأحتسب في نومتي كما أحتسب في قومتي " .

البرنامج المقترح بعد العصر


إيقاظ الأبناء للاستعداد لأداء صلاة العصر . 
إجابة المؤذن لصلاة العصر
توجيه الزوج والأبناء لأداء صلاة العصر في المسجد جماعة والاستماع إلى موعظة المسجد بعد الصلاة وتلاوة القرآن, وحث النساء على أداء الصلاة جماعة في البيت إن أمكن ذلك.	قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من غدا إلى المسجد لا يريد إلا أن يتعلم خيرا أو يعلمه كان له كأجر حاج تاما حجته " رواه الطبراني حسن صحيح .
الاشتغال في حفظ أو تلاوة القرآن مع مراعاة لبس القفازات عند لمس كتاب الله
- يرجى مراجعة سؤال رقم 70403 في موقع الإسلام سؤال و جواب - 
http://www.islam-qa.com



البرنامج المقترح قبيل المغرب

الإكثار من الدعاء والاستغفار في هذا الوقت أثناء العمل , مع احتساب الأجر والثواب من إعداد سفرة الإفطار . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الدعاء هو العبادة " صححه الألباني رقم: 3407 في صحيح الجامع .
احتساب الأجر والثواب من خلال إرسال الإفطار للجيران والمحتاجين وذلك بإدخال الفرح إلى قلوبهم ولتعميق العلاقات بين الجيران وتقديم المساعدة لهم وحصد أجر إفطار صائم .	قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من فطر صائماً كان له مثل أجره غير أنه لا ينقص من أجر الصائم شيئاً " رواه الترمذي وابن ماجه وغيرهما، وصححه الألباني رقم: 6415 في صحيح الجامع .
ثبت في الصحيحين أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم: كان أجود الناس، وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل، وكان يلقاه في كل ليلة من رمضان فيدارسه القرآن، فلرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة .



البرنامج المقترح بعد غروب الشمس

إجابة المؤذن لصلاة المغرب
حث الأسرة على الإفطار على رطيبات أو تمرا وترا أو ماء وتعليمهم احتساب أجر إتباع السنة مع ذكر دعاء الإفطار. عن أنس قال: كان رسول الله يفطر على رطبات قبل أن يصلي فإن لم تكن رطبات فعلى تمرات فإن لم تكن حسا حسوات من ماء . قال الألباني حسن صحيح.

كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أفطر قال : " ذهب الظمأ وابتلت العروق وثبت الأجر إن شاء الله" صححه الألباني رقم: 4678 في صحيح الجامع .
حث الزوج والأبناء والأخوة على أداء صلاة المغرب في المسجد , وأن تؤدي النساء الصلاة جماعة في البيت إن أمكن ذلك .
الحث على أداء السنة الراتبة لصلاة المغرب – ركعتان
قراءة أذكار المساء أثناء أداء الأسرة لصلاة المغرب , وحث جميع أفراد الأسرة على الالتزام بهذه الأذكار
الاجتماع مع الأهل حول مائدة الإفطار مع شكر الله على نعمة إتمام صيام هذا اليوم 
حث الأسرة للاستعداد لأداء صلاة العشاء والتراويح بالمسجد إن أمكن ( للنساء الغير حائضات فقط ) بالوضوء ولبس الملابس النظيفة والتطيب ( وتوجيه النساء وتحذيرهم بعدم الخروج متطيبات ) , وتذكيرالجميع استشعار خطوات المشي إلى المسجد	قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " أيما امرأة استعطرت ‏ثم خرجت، فمرت على قوم ليجدوا ريحها فهي زانية " رواه أبو داود، الترمذي والنسائي ‏وغيرهم و صححه الألباني رقم: 2701 في صحيح الجامع .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " أيما امرأة أصابت بخوراً فلا تشهد ‏معنا العشاء الآخرة " أي صلاة العشاء رواه مسلم .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " لا تمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله ، وليخرجن تفلات " أي غير متطيبات رواه أحمد وأبو داود و صححه الألباني رقم: 7457 في صحيح الجامع .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من تطهر في بيته ثم مشى إلى بيت من بيوت الله ليقضي فريضة من فرائض الله كانت خطوتاه إحداهما تحط خطيئة والأخرى ترفع درجة " رواه مسلم .

البرنامج المقترح بعد العشاء

إجابة المؤذن لصلاة العشاء 
الاشتغال في حفظ أو تلاوة القرآن مع مراعاة لبس القفازات عند لمس القرآن 
- يرجى مراجعة سؤال رقم 70403 في موقع الإسلام سؤال و جواب - 
http://www.islam-qa.com

إعداد حلقة ذكر لقراءة بعض المواضيع الدينية المفيدة لأفراد الأسرة أو للصديقات أو للجارات .	قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " وما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله تعالى يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده" رواه مسلم .
- جلسة عائلية / صلة الرحم / سمر رمضاني هادف.
- سماع الخطب أو المواعظ والرقائق في المراكز الإسلامية أو الجمعيات أو في النت .
- القيام بأي نشاط دعوي .
- المذاكرة مع احتساب الأجر والثواب .
- استكمال أعمال المطبخ مع احتساب الأجر والثواب.
النوم مع احتساب الأجر والثواب


البرنامج المقترح في الثلث الأخير من الليل

إيقاظ أفراد الأسرة وحثهم على أداء صلاة التهجد , مع حثهم على إطالة السجود والركوع في صلاة التهجد , وأن تصلى جماعة في المسجد في العشر الأواخر من رمضان .
مراجعة ما تم حفظه من القرآن خلال اليوم مع مراعاة لبس القفازات عند لمس كتاب الله
احتساب الأجر والثواب أثناء تحضير السحور مع الإكثار من الدعاء والذكر والاستغفار
حث الأسرة على السحور مع استشعار نية التعبد لله تعالى وتأدية السنة .	قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة " متفق عليه .
الجلوس للدعاء والاستغفار حتى أذان الفجر .	قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ينزل ربنا تبارك وتعالى في كل ليلة إلى السماء الدنيا حين يبقى ثلث الليل الآخر، فيقول: من يدعوني فأستجيب له، ومن يسألني فأعطيه، ومن يستغفرني فأغفر له " رواه البخاري والمسلم .






البرنامج اليومي للمرأة الحائض في رمضان

 ( إعادة عرض البرنامج السابق بدون استخدام الجداول لتسهيل نشره في المنتديات )

تجلس المرأة - إذا رأت الحيض في رمضان - بائسة آسفة على ما عساه يفوتها من الفضل والخير. ولكننا نقول لكل امرأة تملكتها هذه الحالة.. لا تبتئسي.. ! 

لا تحزني .. فهذا شيء قد كتبه الله على بنات آدم، وهذا ما أخبر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم السيدة عائشة، يوم أصابها الحيض وهي في الحج: (دخل عليَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِسَرِفَ وأنا أبكي، فقال: (ما لك أنَفِسْتِ). قلت: نعم، قال: (هذا أمر كتبه الله على بنات آدم) رواه البخاري وغيره. 

لا تبتئسي.. ففي صحيح البخاري من حديث أبي موسى أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إذا مرض العبد أو سافر كتب الله تعالى له من الأجر مثل ما كان يعمل صحيحا مقيما " . والحيض مرض عارض يمنع صاحبته مما كانت تفعله وهي صحيحة، فإذا أتاها وكان لها رصيد من العبادة، وعادة من الطاعة لم يمنعها من مواصلتها إلا الحيض فإن لها من الأجر مثل ما كانت تعمل وهي صحيحة.

لا تبتئسي.. فلقد أعلن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه وهم في الجهاد أن من كان مشتاقا للجهاد صادق النية في ذلك، ولم يمنعه سوى العذر فإن له مثل أجر من خرج للجهاد دون فرق، فروى البخاري من حديث أنس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إن بالمدينة رجالا ما قطعتم واديا، ولا سلكتم طريقا إلا شركوكم في الأجر، حبسهم العذر( . 

ولكن هناك ما يجب أن ننبه إليه , أن الكثير من بنات حواء ما أن يصبن بالحيض في رمضان – أو غير رمضان – يغفلن كليا عن ذكر الله وعن استشعار روحانية هذا الشهر , وقد ينشغلن بالتلفاز أو غيره ظنًا منهن إنهن جائز لهن أن يضيعن أوقاتهن بعيدا عن روحانيات هذا الشهر مادمن حائضات , والنتيجة شعورهن بالفتور بعد الطهر من الحيض وقد تتقاعس الفتاة عن أداء بعض العبادات التي كانت تؤديها قبل أن تحيض .

ومن أجلكِ أخيتي ...
قمنا بإعداد برنامج المرأة الحائض في رمضان ...
وذلك لنحفظكِ من الوقوع في الفتور الذي قد يصيب الفتيات بعد الطهر من الحيض...
ولنحافظ على استمرار روحانية هذا الشهر في أيام حيضكِ ...
ولكي لا تخسري الأجر الكثير الذي قد تحصلين عليه وأنت حائض ...
ولنذكركِ إن هناك عبادات يمكنكِ القيام بها وأنت حائض ...

و هذا البرنامج بسيط وقصير , وآثرنا أن نجعله منفصل عن البرنامج اليومي لحياة المسلم وعن برنامج ربة المنزل حتى نسلط الضوء على تلك النقاط ونحقق تلك الأهداف السالفة الذكر ...

ملاحظة : يجب التأكيد إن هذا البرنامج لا يقيد المسلم بأوقات معينة لقراءة القرآن أو الذكر , فالذكر وقراءة القرآن عبادات مباحة في جميع الأوقات والأماكن . 



البرنامج المقترح بعد طلوع الفجر
•	إجابة المؤذن لصلاة الفجر :
" اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة آت محمدا الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثه مقاما محمودا الذي وعدته " صححه الألباني رقم: 6423 في صحيح الجامع . 
•	اغتنام هذا الوقت ما بين الأذان والإقامة في الدعاء , وقراءة أذكار الصباح :
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الدعاء لا يرد بين الأذان والإقامة " رواه أحمد والترمذي وأبو داوود و صححه الألباني رقم: 3408 في صحيح الجامع . 
•	إيقاظ أفراد الأسرة لأداء صلاة الفجر , مع احتساب الأجر والثواب .
• الحرص على تشجيع الزوج والأولاد على أداء صلاة الفجر في المسجد جماعة , مع حثهم على التبكير إلى الصلاة , واحتساب الأجر والثواب من هذه النصائح :
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ولو يعلمون ما في العتمة والصبح لأتوهما ولو حبوًا " متفق عليه .
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " بشر المشائين في الظلم إلى المساجد بالنور التام يوم القيامة " , رواه الترمذي وابن ماجه و صححه الألباني رقم: 2823 في صحيح الجامع . 
•	حث الزوج والأولاد على أداء سنة الفجر في المنزل إقتداءًا بسنة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم , مع احتساب الأجر والثواب :
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ركعتا الفجر خير من الدنيا وما فيها " , رواه مسلم .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صلى اثنتي عشرة ركعة في يوم وليلة بني له بهن بيت في الجنة " , رواه مسلم .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " خير صلاة المرء في بيته إلا المكتوبة " , متفق عليه .
•	تذكر استصحاب نية الخير طوال اليوم الرمضاني


البرنامج المقترح بعد الخروج من المسجد / مغادرة المصلى
•	حث أفراد الأسرة على احتساب الأجر والثواب من خلال سعيهم لتوفير الرزق الحلال وطلب العلم :
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما أكل أحد طعاما خيرا من أن يأكل من عمل يده وأن نبي الله داود عليه السلام كان يأكل من عمل يده " , رواه البخاري . 
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيها علما سهل الله له به طرقا إلى الجنة " , رواه مسلم .
•	حث أفراد الأسرة جميعا على ذكر الله تعالى طوال اليوم.
قال تعالى: (أَلاَ بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُِ) [الرعد:28[ . 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أحب الأعمال إلى الله أن تموت ولسانك رطب من ذكر الله " , حسنه الألباني رقم: 165 في صحيح الجامع .
•	احتساب الأجر والثواب من هذه النصائح التي هدفها طاعة الله ورسوله .
•	حث أفراد الأسرة على أداء صلاة الضحى ولو ركعتين قبل الخروج من المنزل : 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يصبح على كل سلامى من أحدكم صدقة، فكل تسبيحة صدقة، وكل تحميده صدقة، وكل تهليلة صدقة، وكل تكبيرة صدقة، وأمر بالمعروف صدقة، ونهي عن المنكر صدقة، ويجزئ من ذلك ركعتان يركعهما من الضحى " , رواه مسلم . 
•	ذهابكِ إلى العمل أو الجامعة أو المدرسة مع احتساب الأجر والثواب: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "ما أكل أحد طعاما خيرا من أن يأكل من عمل يده وأن نبي الله داود عليه السلام كان يأكل من عمل يده " , رواه البخاري .
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيها علما سهل الله له به طرقا إلى الجنة " , رواه مسلم .
•	الانشغال بذكر الله تعالى طوال اليوم : 
قال تعالى: (أَلاَ بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُِ) [الرعد:28[ .
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أحب الأعمال إلى الله أن تموت ولسانك رطب من ذكر الله " , حسنه الألباني رقم: 165 في صحيح الجامع.
نماذج من الأذكار:
- سبحان الله وبحمده أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه.
كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يكثر من قول "سبحان الله وبحمده أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه" . قالت فقلت : يا رسول الله ! أراك تكثر من قول "سبحان الله وبحمده أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه ؟ " فقال "خبرني ربي أني سأرى علامة في أمتي . فإذا رأيتها أكثرت من قول : سبحان الله وبحمده أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه . فقد رأيتها . إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح . فتح مكة . ورأيت الناس يدخلون في دين الله أفواجا . فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره إنه كان توابا" , رواه مسلم.
- استغفر الله العظيم من جميع الذنوب وأتوب إليه .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا أيها الناس توبوا إلى الله فإني أتوب في اليوم إليه مائة مرةً " , رواه مسلم.
- سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ، ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن : سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم " , رواه البخاري ومسلم .
- لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " دعوة ذي النون إذ دعا وهو في بطن الحوت لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فإنه لم يدع بها رجل مسلم في شيء قط إلا استجاب الله له " , رواه الألباني رقم: 3505 في صحيح الترمذي .
- سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لأن أقول سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ،ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ،أحب إلى مما طلعت عليه الشمس " رواه مسلم , قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أحب الكلام إلى الله أربعٌ : سبحان الله، والحمد لله، ولا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر، لا يضرك بأيهنَّ بدأت " رواه مسلم .
- لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا عبد الله بن قيس ألا أدلك على كنز من كنوز الجنة ؟" فقلت:بلى يا رسول الله ، قال :" قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله " رواه البخاري ومسلم .
- سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة " رواه الألباني رقم: 1540 في صحيح الترغيب .
- اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد، اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد .
قال تعالى: (إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً) [الأحزاب:56[ .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صلى علي صلاة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا " رواه مسلم .
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تجعلوا بيوتكم قبورا ، و لا تجعلوا قبري عيدا ، و صلوا علي ، فإن صلاتكم تبلغني حيث كنتم " , رواه الألباني رقم: 7226 في صحيح الجامع .


البرنامج المقترح بعد الظهر
•	إجابة المؤذن لصلاة الظهر , واغتنام هذا الوقت ما بين الأذان والإقامة في الدعاء . 
•	حفظ أو تلاوة القرآن مع مراعاة لبس القفازات عند لمس القرآن :
- يرجى مراجعة سؤال رقم 70403 في موقع الإسلام سؤال و جواب - 
http://www.islam-qa.com 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قرأ حرفاً من كتاب الله فله به حسنة، والحسنة بعشر أمثالها، لا أقول: "ألم" حرف، ولكن "ألف" حرف، و"لام" حرف، و"ميم" حرف " , صححه الألباني رقم: 6469 في صحيح الجامع . 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: يقال لقارئ القرآن: اقرأ ورتل وارتق كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا، فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية تقرؤها " , رواه أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي و صححه الألباني . 
•	دخول المطبخ وإعداد الإفطار للصائمين واحتساب الأجر والثواب من هذا العمل العظيم :
فعن أنس رضي الله تعالى عنه قال : كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في السفر فمنا الصائم ومنا المفطر قال : فنزلنا منزلاً في يوم حار وأكثرنا ظلاً صاحب الكساء , ومنا من يتق الشمس بيده قال فسقط الصوّام وقام المفطرون فضربوا الأبنية فقام المفطرون وهذا هو الشاهد فقام المفطرون و ضربوا الأبنية و سقوا الركاب فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله و سلم : " ذهب المفطرون اليوم بالأجر " , رواه البخاري ومسلم .
•	استغلال الساعات التي تقضينها في المطبخ في الغنيمة الباردة وهي :
- كثرة الذكر والتسبيح والاستغفار والدعاء .
- الاستماع إلى القرآن أو المحاضرات من خلال جهاز التسجيل في المطبخ .
- الاستماع لإذاعة القرآن الكريم 
قال تعالى: (أَلاَ بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُِ) [الرعد:28[ .
أن أعرابياً قال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم: إن شرائع الإسلام قد كثرت علي فأنبئني بشيء أتشبث به , فقال : " لا يزال لسانك رطباً من ذكر الله " , حديث صحيح صححه الألباني . 
•	حث الأسرة على أداء صلاة الظهر والسنن الراتبة لها ( إذا لم يكن لديهم فرصة لأدائها في المدرسة/العمل/الجامعة ) , مع احتساب أجر وثواب ترغيبهم في أداء السنن و تعليمهم المحافظة على أداء الفروض . 
•	النوم مع الاحتساب فيه. 
قال معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه : " إني لأحتسب في نومتي كما أحتسب في قومتي" .



البرنامج المقترح بعد العصر
•	إيقاظ الأبناء للاستعداد لأداء صلاة العصر .
•	إجابة المؤذن لصلاة العصر .
•	توجيه الزوج والأبناء لأداء صلاة العصر في المسجد جماعة والاستماع إلى موعظة المسجد بعد الصلاة وتلاوة القرآن , وحث النساء على أداء الصلاة جماعة في البيت إن أمكن ذلك .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من غدا إلى المسجد لا يريد إلا أن يتعلم خيرا أو يعلمه كان له كأجر حاج تاما حجته " , رواه الطبراني حسن صحيح .
•	الاشتغال في حفظ أو تلاوة القرآن مع مراعاة لبس القفازات عند لمس القرآن : 
- يرجى مراجعة سؤال رقم 70403 في موقع الإسلام سؤال و جواب - 
http://www.islam-qa.com


البرنامج المقترح قبيل المغرب
•	الإكثار من الدعاء والاستغفار في هذا الوقت أثناء العمل , مع احتساب الأجر والثواب من إعداد سفرة الإفطار .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الدعاء هو العبادة " , صححه الألباني رقم: 3407 في صحيح الجامع .
• احتساب الأجر والثواب من خلال إرسال الإفطار للجيران والمحتاجين وذلك بإدخال الفرح إلى قلوبهم ولتعميق العلاقات بين الجيران وتقديم المساعدة لهم وحصد أجر إفطار صائم :
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من فطر صائماً كان له مثل أجره غير أنه لا ينقص من أجر الصائم شيئاً ", رواه الترمذي وابن ماجه وغيرهما، وصححه الألباني رقم: 6415 في صحيح الجامع .
ثبت في الصحيحين أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم: كان أجود الناس، وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل، وكان يلقاه في كل ليلة من رمضان فيدارسه القرآن، فلرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة .


البرنامج المقترح بعد غروب الشمس
•	إجابة المؤذن لصلاة المغرب .
•	حث الأسرة على الإفطار على رطيبات أو تمرا وترا أو ماء وتعليمهم احتساب أجر إتباع السنة مع ذكر دعاء الإفطار :
عن أنس قال: كان رسول الله يفطر على رطبات قبل أن يصلي فإن لم تكن رطبات فعلى تمرات فإن لم تكن حسا حسوات من ماء , قال الألباني حسن صحيح.
كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أفطر قال : " ذهب الظمأ وابتلت العروق وثبت الأجر إن شاء الله" , صححه الألباني رقم: 4678 في صحيح الجامع .
•	حث الزوج والأبناء على أداء صلاة المغرب في المسجد , وأن تؤدي النساء الصلاة جماعة للنساء في البيت إن أمكن ذلك . 
•	الحث على أداء السنة الراتبة لصلاة المغرب – ركعتان .
•	قراءة أذكار المساء أثناء أداء الأسرة لصلاة المغرب, وحث جميع أفراد الأسرة على الالتزام بهذه الأذكار .
•	الاجتماع مع الأهل حول مائدة الإفطار مع شكر الله على نعمة إتمام صيام هذا اليوم .
•	حث الأسرة على الاستعداد لأداء صلاة العشاء والتراويح بالمسجد ( إن أمكن للنساء الغير حائضات فقط ) بالوضوء ولبس الملابس النظيفة والتطيب (وتوجيه النساء وتحذيرهم بعدم الخروج متطيبات) ومع استشعار خطوات المشي إلى المسجد :
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " أيما امرأة استعطرت ‏ثم خرجت، فمرت على قوم ليجدوا ريحها فهي زانية " , رواه أبو داود، الترمذي والنسائي ‏وغيرهم و صححه الألباني رقم: 2701 في صحيح الجامع .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " أيما امرأة أصابت بخوراً فلا تشهد ‏معنا العشاء الآخرة " أي صلاة العشاء , رواه مسلم .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " لا تمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله ، وليخرجن تفلات " أي غير متطيبات , رواه أحمد وأبو داود و صححه الألباني رقم: 7457 في صحيح الجامع .
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من تطهر في بيته ثم مشى إلى بيت من بيوت الله ليقضي فريضة من فرائض الله كانت خطوتاه إحداهما تحط خطيئة والأخرى ترفع درجة " , رواه مسلم .




البرنامج المقترح بعد العشاء
•	إجابة المؤذن لصلاة العشاء .
•	الاشتغال في حفظ أو تلاوة القرآن مع مراعاة لبس القفازات عند لمس القرآن 
- يرجى مراجعة سؤال رقم 70403 في موقع الإسلام سؤال و جواب - 
http://www.islam-qa.com
•	إعداد حلقة ذكر لقراءة بعض المواضيع الدينية المفيدة لأفراد الأسرة أو للصديقات أو للجارات .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " وما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله تعالى يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده" , رواه مسلم . 
•	القيام بأحدى الأنشطة التالية :
- جلسة عائلية / صلة الرحم / سمر رمضاني هادف.
- سماع الخطب أو المواعظ والرقائق في المراكز الإسلامية أو الجمعيات أو في النت .
- القيام بأي نشاط دعوي .
- المذاكرة مع احتساب الأجر والثواب .
- استكمال أعمال المطبخ مع احتساب الأجر والثواب
•	النوم مع احتساب الأجر والثواب .




البرنامج المقترح في الثلث الأخير من الليل
•	إيقاظ الزوج والأبناء وحثهم على أداء صلاة التهجد , مع حثهم على إطالة السجود والركوع في صلاة التهجد , وأن تصلى جماعة في المسجد في العشر الأواخر من رمضان .
•	مراجعة ما تم حفظه من القرآن خلال اليوم مع مراعاة لبس القفازات عند لمس كتاب الله .
•	احتساب الأجر والثواب أثناء تحضير السحور مع الإكثار من الدعاء والذكر والاستغفار حث الأسرة على السحور مع استشعار نية التعبد لله تعالى وتأدية السنة :
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة " , متفق عليه . 
•	الجلوس للدعاء والاستغفار حتى أذان الفجر :
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ينزل ربنا تبارك وتعالى في كل ليلة إلى السماء الدنيا حين يبقى ثلث الليل الآخر، فيقول: من يدعوني فأستجيب له، ومن يسألني فأعطيه، ومن يستغفرني فأغفر له " , رواه البخاري والمسلم .


لا تنسيني اختي من دعواتج ربي يفرجها علي و يزوجني الزوج الصالح الي اتمناه و يسر امري و يحقق مبتفاي و يشفني ياحي ياقيوم 

أسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك 7 مرات قولي 


أختكي ريم عشان تذكوني في دعائكم

----------


## dodosama

اللهم استجب لاختنا الفاضله و فرج هما و اشفها و الهمها الخشوع و ايانا جميعا
اللهم آمين 
جزاكى الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## dam3a

جزا الله الجنه كل وحدة ارسلتلي الجداول
واختى الي نزلته هني بعد يزاج الف خير 
فميزان حسناتكم

----------


## شواقي

*يا رب .. يا حنان يا منان .... فرج هم أختي واشفها في القريب العاجل و ارزقها الدعوة المستجابة و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب ... يا أكرم الأكرمين ...يا ذا الجلال والإكرام*

----------


## شوق _ زايد

للرفع

----------


## قلب الشمال

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## طييف

> *يا رب .. يا حنان يا منان .... فرج هم أختي واشفها في القريب العاجل و ارزقها الدعوة المستجابة و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب ... يا أكرم الأكرمين ...يا ذا الجلال والإكرام*

----------


## بنت مصراوية

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك وان يستجب دعائك
و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أنا مسلمه

السلام عليكم

ماشاء الله موضوع جدا رائع

بارك الله فيج اخيه

الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## عيون الفلاحي

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## GOAHEAD

يزاج الله خير

----------


## سلمى الهاملي

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم و الحزن

----------


## SPICY

يزاج الله خير

----------


## سنفورة ضخمة

> الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## دنياالاسلام

يزاج الله الف خير اختي على الكتب

----------


## بنت الاحمدي

في ميزان حسناتج يالغلا

----------


## شيـــوخيـه

يزاج الله خيير و الله يفرج همج يارب

----------


## AL-jawaher

كل الشكر لج الغلا
والله يعافيج يارب 


^_^

----------


## شوق الأمارات

يزاج الله خيير و الله يفرج همج يارب

----------


## سكون العين

تسلمييييييييين الغاليه ويعطيج العافيه

----------


## أم وديمة26

الله يفرج همج يارب

----------


## شوكولاين

الله يفرج همك ويشفيك شفاء عاجل ويرزقك من الحسنات بقدر ما احسنتي الينا ما شاء الله بهذا الموضوع الرائع.. جزاك الله كل خير آمين

----------


## أم شووق@

مشكووووووووووووووووورة الغالية"""""""""""""""""""

الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابة و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## pinkdream 89

بارك الله فيج أختي ...
الله يفرج همج ...
و يشفيج في القريب العاجل ...
و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابة و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين و حسن الخاتمه و الفردوس الاعلى ....

----------


## أم شادن

الله يفرج همك و يشفيك في القريب العاجل و يرزقك االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## مرحة

يزاج الله خير الغالية ..

----------


## أم علاية

مشكورة ويزاج الله خير

الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## $ شمة $

يزاج الله خيير الدنيا و الآخرة ..
و الله يفرج همج و يشفيج و يحقق لج اللي تبينه ...
ياااااااا رب اللهم آآاااآآمين

----------


## قلب خلي2

*الله يفرج همج ...

و يشفيج في القريب العاجل ...

و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابة و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين و حسن الخاتمه و الفردوس الاعلى ....

يعطييج العافيه وماا قصرتي الساااع..^^*

----------


## sama114

الله يرزقك خير الدارين وسعادة الدارين والفردوس الأعلى من الجنة 

وجزاكِ الله خير على الموضوع

----------


## S&H

الله يفرج همج الغاليه ويرزقج الا في خاطرج....

----------


## sunset1

اللهم فرج همها ونفس كربها .. 

واشفها واستجب دعائها وارزقها الخشوع في الصلاة .. 
والطمأنينة والسكينه وبر الوالدين وأحسن خاتمتها وادخلها الفردوس الأعلى في الجنه يا رب العالمين ..

----------


## Miss D&G

يزاج الله اللف خير واللف شكر لج

----------


## أم عبيدوحميد

يا رب تفرج هم اختي

----------


## ميروووه

> مشكووووووووووووووووره 
> 
> 
> 
> الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## ريـــــــم

*الله يشفيج ويفرج همج ويفك كربتج ويرزقج باللي تتمنينه إن شاء الله ،،

يزاج الله خير*

----------


## أم كاكي

مشكورة اختي ويزاك الله خير

----------


## wegdan_111

تسلمين الغاليه الله يبلغنا رمضان ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب لاتحرمنا من العبادة والصلاة ومتعةة رمضان

----------


## بدر0البدور

جزاك الله الف خير على الجدول المفيد

----------


## ملكة الأرقام

ربي يشفيج ...

----------


## كيلو غلا

يزااااج الله الف خير والله يفرج همج

----------


## عنوود

الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## ميثانهـ

الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

مشكوورة..

----------


## تيمى نانا

الله يجزيكي خير نزلتهم عندي على الجهاز

----------


## زهووووور

الله يجزيج الف خير ..وجعله بميزان حسناتك يارب العالمين 

والله يشفيج ويفرج ويسهل امورج كلها ان شاء الله

----------


## wedad2

مشكووووووووووورة الغالية

----------


## مريوم الأموره

يزاج الله خير

----------


## (قوت القلوب)

الله يفرج همج وهم الجميع و يشفيج ويشفي الجميع في القريب العاجل و يرزقج ويرزق الكل االدعوة المستجاب و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## غنوجة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## كعبية X بريسو

upppppppppppppppppp

----------


## red.joory

*مشكووووووووووووووووره 



الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب*

----------


## optmistic_lady

AMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN

----------


## هجوري الجوري

يزااااج الله خير 
والله يفرج همج يارب

----------


## ساس الحلا

يزآش الله ألف خير ..^^

اللهم استجب لدعائها ..

----------


## موزه السويدي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## um.noura

الله يحمينا من كل شر

----------


## فراوله حمرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

موضوع وايد حلو

شكرا لك على المجهود الطيب

تقبلي مروري

----------


## أم شـهـد ^_^

يزاج الله خييير
والله يفرج همج

----------


## المـHــآ

مشكـوووره optmistic_lady ع الموضوع ^^

----------


## ريمييه

يزاج الله خير والله يرزقج اللي فبالج

----------


## newmama

الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## أموووله

يزاااااااااااج الله ألف خير إن شالله تعالى

----------


## غريبة زماني

مشكووووووووووووووووره 



[COLOR="Black"]الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب[/COLOR]

----------


## mariebelle

تسلمين حبيبتي والله ينولك الي في بالك
جزاك الله خير

----------


## أم حموود 3

يزاج الله خيرا في الدنيا و الاخرة

----------


## optmistic_lady

اممممممممممين

----------


## عيوني عيناوية

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## أم حمدة2008

عسى الله يشفيج

----------


## احلى الاسامي

الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## حبك دمررني

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ادوسة

الهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما وجزاك الله خير الدنيا والاخرة ويعطيك العافية

----------


## أم علاوي+

الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## أم مريــم

optmistic_lady شكراً لج اختي وجزاج الله خيراً على تقديم المفيد

ويفرج همج ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح ويعطيج الف عافيا

----------


## bellegirl

الله يجازيج الجنة اختي

والله يفرج عليج ويحقق لج الي تتمنينه

----------


## بنت حوااء

مشكووووووووره ويزااج الله خير

----------


## غريبة زماني

يزاج الله ألف خير و الله يفرج همج و هم كل إنسان

----------


## روكي ركان

الله يشفيج و يرزقج الزوج الي تتمنينه 
و يسعدج و يطمن قلبج و يحقق مرادج 

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## شهدشهد

يا شهر قدومك خير...

وكلنا بدونك غير...

نسأل الله يكتبنا من أهل الخير

----------


## LDEHX

بارك الله فيك

----------


## بنت المطر1

يزاج الله خير

----------


## *سالي*

ربي يفرج همج ويجيب دعواتج يا رب

----------


## برحمتك استغيث

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته__مشكوره اختي على الموضوع الرائع ويزاج الله خير__اللهم اشفنا واشفي مرضانا واشفي مرضى المسلمين والله يحققلج كل ماتتمنينه ياربي_

----------


## remsh_al ain

جزاكي الله كل خير 
يا رب ارفع عنها البلاء ويسر لها
يا رب ارحمها واكرمها من فضلك
يا رب

----------


## الماركه شما

جزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## ĻŏőŏĹŷ

*.*
*.*
*جزآج آلله خير* 

*الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب*
*.*
*.*

----------


## نفسي اسيرمكه

يزاج الله خيير و الله يفرج همج يارب

----------


## fraise.bonbon

مشكووووره حبووووبه في ميزان حسناتج !! ^^

----------


## Jo0oDY_ABo0oT

الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

^_^

----------


## مـــي

جزاج الله ألف خير الغاليه 
والله يفرج همج ان شالله

----------


## الأمل الساطع

الله يرزقج الطمانينه والخشووووع وبر الوالدين ويفرج همممج ان شاء الله.. :Smile:

----------


## سوالف26

امييييييييييييييين

الله يستجيب لدعائج ويشفيج ،،،،

----------


## الجوري2003

جزاج الله خير بطبعهم وبوزعهم ان شاء الله
الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## غلا_دبي

مشكوره الغاليه عالموضوع القيم ... وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله ..

اللهم فرج همها و اشفها في القريب العاجل و ارزقها االدعوة المستجاب و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب ..

----------


## براء

جزاااااااااااااج الله خير والله يفرج همج ويشفيج

----------


## optmistic_lady

uppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## شجون اليالي

يزاج الله خيير و الله يفرج همج يارب

----------


## omkhalid

ماشاءالله موضوعك قمه بالروعه يالغاليه 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وجمعني واياك والمسلمين اجمعين بجنات النعيم يارب العالمين }..~

----------


## المنصوريه_55

مشكووره ختيه ويزاج الله الف خير
في ميزان حسناتج ان شالله

----------


## um_ghaia

يزاج الله خير

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

مشكووووووووووووووووره 



الله يفرج همج و يشفيج في القريب العاجل و يرزقج االدعوة المستجابه و الخشوع في الصلاة و الطمأنيينه و السكينه و بر الولدين يارب و حسن الخاتمه جميعا و الفردوس الاعلى جميعا يارب يارب

----------


## Miss Dior}

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

الله يشفيج

----------


## optmistic_lady

للرفع

----------


## GLA$$R0SE

مشكورة وايد مفيدة الفايلات (الجداول)

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقنا الزوج الصالح

----------

